
New study finds extensive use of fluorinated chemicals in fast food wrappers - devinp
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/9964.html
======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13541466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13541466)

------
devinp
we are screwed

